# Wierd Rat Behavior. Arching back in U-shape and vibrating.



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello so my 2 girls were having their free play outside of the cage and all of a sudden while they are chasing each other playing "'tag" Little Grey pounced on Oreo, and Oreo in a split second arches her back in a U-shape (NOT like a scared cat that arches like an upside down U-shaped) and vibrates like a motorboat all over her body. This vibration would stop after about 2 - 3 seconds and she and Little Grey would go about chasing again. 
This behavior occurred throughout playtime. I have no idea what this behavior means. If there is anyone out there that knows please enlighten me and most importantly is she alright? I haven't really been too worried about it right now because she does seem to be happy frolicking around hopping playfully, but I just want to be sure. Thank you so much.


----------



## Drakmanka (Jul 27, 2015)

It sounds to me that she's in heat. Female rats will arch their backs in this fashion and vibrate either their heads and ears or their entire body to demonstrate a willingness to mate. They will only do so if touched on the backside in the right fashion; this kind of contact often happens during rattie playtime.
Healthy rats should only remain in heat for a maximum of 24 hours, and typically go into heat roughly once every six days. I once had a girl who would go into heat as often as once every four days while she was in her prime.


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh Thank you so very much for responding so quickly, what a relief. I hope she does not feel in pain or anything because of this mother nature happening to her body. Is there anything food-wise or anything else that I can do to sort of make it bearable or am I assuming wrong that it is uncomfortable for her? As you can tell I am definitely new to this rat world. I apologize before hand for any of these questions being wayyy easy. Thanks for helping me and my little girls out.


----------



## Drakmanka (Jul 27, 2015)

Thankfully rats have a much... shall we say, "kinder" cycle than we humans do. She may squeak in complaint if her cagemate bothers her overmuch, but going into heat isn't uncomfortable for them. The only thing I have noticed is that sometimes rats in heat will experience pms-like symptoms similar to what humans go through; she might be a little moody or have a shorter supply of patience than at normal times. Of course, giving her a little extra tender love and a few treats(mine always loved fresh banana slices) certainly won't hurt anything.

It's great that you not only are getting to enter the world of rats, but that you're taking it so seriously. I'm sure your fluffy babies will have great lives under your care.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes this is completely normal behaviour for a female rat. lol totally agree with the pms thing my rats will kick and hiss at me if i touch them while their in heat.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh gosh... I have 10 girls and let me tell you... you are lucky that is all yours do (which is normal, by the way). Mine can sometimes get really rude.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Mine went bonkers trying to get to the boys' cage, too. It was hilarious!

You can make them arch their backs by scratching their backsides, too. I used to do this to my girls, and they always sort of bounded away and then back to see if I would do it again, haha! They were so silly.


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

*ughhh sorry I'm still trying to get used to this forum  I just saw all your guys' comments now! Thank you soooo much for responding with your help and everything. I am so happy to be a part of this  <3
Since the heat has begun with my girls I have been keeping track of them and you are totally right Drakmanka about every 4-6 days it happens to my baby girls >.< 
Of course my feistier one Oreo messes with Little Grey way more when she is in heat  My poor Little Grey LOL
Also thank you all for the warning of preparing for a slightly more aggressive rat during their time I will proceed with more caution from here on out with the girls and I'm sure they will appreciate it too 
Thank you again guys <3 
*


----------

